# how to fix a timer...



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I got a Noma 3 prong timer (standard old school one - push pins - was brand new ) that's been running my main tanks cycle for about 2 months now. and The damn thing didn't turn on this morning still at ~11pm... so I turned it to the right time, lights and everything went on, but the wheel didn't keep going.... so I opened it up, found nothing ...had no idea what it looks like...put it back together hooked it back up and it worked??? for a few hours, I went to look back later and the timer was frozen again... turned it..started working again...then died again..

I don't have my receipt ... you think canadian tire will exchange with no receipt/packaging??? are they the only ones that sell this product? to think I was so close to buying a coralife style powerbar with timers (not CL brand though)...


what to do?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, no receipt = no refund.
I am not suggesting you do this  but buy another of the exact same make, model, serial number, bar code ... Ask at the store if you can bring it back if unhappy with the product. If they say yes then buy it. Retain the new receipt. Later take the bad timer back with the new receipt. Tell them you want a refund because your not happy with it. This decision is up to you  .
I always check out the online reviews at http://www.canadiantire.ca/welcome.jsp?bmUID=1217312539106 to see if it is a good product first before buying.
Barring that I have never opened one up before but maybe try a shot of WD40 on the rotating parts and just maybe you might get lucky.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to open it back up tonight after work...I suspect a gear or two or three my have been grinded... I've thought about the ol' switcharoo too lol :|


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Canadian Tire is pretty good with returns, won't hurt to try


----------

